# AXIO Customer Busted Tonight!



## JCBourne (Dec 16, 2010)

I can confirm that a friend of mine was arrested tonight as his girlfriend told me. Part of his shipments made it in, the other didn't and I guess it was caught and they decided to bust him. I looked in the newspaper online, nothing yet but he's in a very small town i'm not sure if it'll even be printed.

I'll keep you guys updated if I can (for his protection) but it was a axio order and a VERY small order. Be very careful guys.


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 16, 2010)

wow. dont scare us. how small was the order


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 16, 2010)

I believe just one cycle which would have been 3-4 vials. I don't know exactly.


----------



## wowwow (Dec 17, 2010)

Dude be glad its late and you have time to retract that. People are high strung right now and unless you have more facts don't fucking yell fire in a crowded place. Some dudes girl said he got busted with a mystery order of gear. Good luck with this thread.


----------



## medic83 (Dec 17, 2010)

wowwow said:


> Dude be glad its late and you have time to retract that. People are high strung right now and unless you have more facts don't fucking yell fire in a crowded place. Some dudes girl said he got busted with a mystery order of gear. Good luck with this thread.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah let's not get crazy until you have solid proof. A lot of people here are genx customers. Anyways, mines in my quad. They can they it out of there.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 17, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Yeah let's not get crazy until you have solid proof. A lot of people here are genx customers. Anyways, mines in my quad. They can they it out of there.



Yah exactly what you said bro.. Mine's in my Delt  .. I HIGHLY DOUBT this has anything to do with ANYTHING !!!! They arent going to BUST every single customer that has placed or is receiving an order !! Maybe Large scaled orders.. but 4 vials !? GIMME A BREAK !!! This is the most retarded-est thread I have ever seen!!

To top it off, 4 vials, yah maybe he'd get charged .. but arrested .. NOPE.. Just a summons to court !!

But Way to go on Starting a Forest Fire Bro


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 17, 2010)

How did he exactly get busted? Did he go and check his mail and they arrest him as he got the package? Otherwise I don't see why they would arrest him, they catch packages all the time. I have a friend that received a letter and all they do is tell you that you can't bring gear anymore. Or maybe he was selling stuff.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2010)

You guys are all fkd


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 17, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> You guys are all fkd


----------



## srbijadotokija (Dec 17, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I can confirm that a friend of mine was arrested tonight as his girlfriend told me. Part of his shipments made it in, the other didn't and I guess it was caught and they decided to bust him. I looked in the newspaper online, nothing yet but he's in a very small town i'm not sure if it'll even be printed.
> 
> I'll keep you guys updated if I can (for his protection) but it was a axio order and a VERY small order. Be very careful guys.



What country was customer from?


----------



## GMO (Dec 17, 2010)

Makes me all the more thankful to have a connect stateside.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 17, 2010)

I thought for small trivial orders Customs seizes the package and sends a seizure letter that list options for getting it back including the option to "do nothing" and forfeit the item(s).  Happened to someone I know.  Then, he still successfully received several orders of various products after that.  His last order was delivered a month ago and there has been no "fallout" since.  Interesting that they did not red flag his address and let additional orders get delivered.  

However, it's be nice if the OP waited to get more facts, confirmation of details, etc. before reading a sensational headline from People Magazine!


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> Yah exactly what you said bro.. Mine's in my Delt  .. I HIGHLY DOUBT this has anything to do with ANYTHING !!!! They arent going to BUST every single customer that has placed or is receiving an order !! Maybe Large scaled orders.. but 4 vials !? GIMME A BREAK !!! This is the most retarded-est thread I have ever seen!!
> 
> To top it off, 4 vials, yah maybe he'd get charged .. but arrested .. NOPE.. Just a summons to court !!
> 
> But Way to go on Starting a Forest Fire Bro



Gear is a scheduled drug and therefore a felony to possess. As such, you go to jail. Only drug I know of that they give summons without having to go to jail is misdermeanor possession of weed. Generally customs sends you a seizure letter.


----------



## 10R (Dec 17, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> You guys are all fkd


----------



## TwisT (Dec 17, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Gear is a scheduled drug and therefore a felony to possess. As such, you go to jail. Only drug I know of that they give summons without having to go to jail is misdermeanor possession of weed. Generally customs sends you a seizure letter.



If you don't know how the justice system works you should probably not make comments like this. 

-T


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

TwisT said:


> If you don't know how the justice system works you should probably not make comments like this.
> -T



steroids are a Schedule III drug and classified the same as methamphetamine, opiates, Morphine and amphetamines. State law differs between each state.

I can tell you for a fact in the state where I live it's a felony bc I was charged with possession of opiates eight years ago.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 17, 2010)

I'll promise you if you're around here and you get popped with anything you're going to jail. It could be a gram of dro or 10 vials of test. No one is going to let you walk with gear.


----------



## hackskii (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow.

I have had a seizure letter some time ago.
I tossed everything due to being scared, and I never had a knock on the door.
Looking back I should have gave that to someone to hold onto....lol


----------



## boomerjones (Dec 17, 2010)

Are steroids "legal" in Canada for personal use? I ordered my first cycle off of genxxl late november, half of it came but nothing has come since the bust. It was enough for me and my buddy so slightly more than "personal use", no letter or anything but starting to get nervous... most of my packages should have arrived by now. Of course it could just be taking a while because of the holiday season, hope thats all it is.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 17, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Wow.
> 
> I have had a seizure letter some time ago.
> I tossed everything due to being scared, and I never had a knock on the door.
> Looking back I should have gave that to someone to hold onto....lol


 

Hahaha paranoia is a bitch ehh?


----------



## hackskii (Dec 17, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Hahaha paranoia is a bitch ehh?


 
I went out the back ally and tossed it all in a big dumpster, I was so paranoid they would follow me in my truck that I dumped it the day I got the letter.

Sad, I tossed a bunch of stuff, including needles and everything.

West coast is the worst for seizures.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry fellas. I'll have this thread deleted since some of you are bitching like little girls that I need more details, figured I'd let some guys know whats up. He's in the US, I don't know the order size, how it happened or what but I do know he's being held for steroids.

Gee, let me get some solid details, let me go in there and ask if I can speak with him about his order, how it happened and why because some IM members want to know. Get fucking real guys.

And some of you thinking you need "x" amount vials/pills you are completely wrong it's sad. Possession of steroids is POSSESSION there's no set amount you have to have to get busted.

BUT if you do get busted, I will have the last laugh.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 17, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> I'll promise you if you're around here and you get popped with anything you're going to jail. It could be a gram of dro or 10 vials of test. No one is going to let you walk with gear.


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 17, 2010)

some state laws can charge 500 tabs as 500 individual doses.....meaning they technically can charge you with 500 counts of possession


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> some state laws can charge 500 tabs as 500 individual doses.....meaning they technically can charge you with 500 counts of possession



That is true. And 1 ml or cc is considered equal to one pill. So a 10 ml vile can result in 10 counts of possession.


----------



## SLyguy7 (Dec 17, 2010)

boomerjones said:


> Are steroids "legal" in Canada for personal use? I ordered my first cycle off of genxxl late november, half of it came but nothing has come since the bust. It was enough for me and my buddy so slightly more than "personal use", no letter or anything but starting to get nervous... most of my packages should have arrived by now. Of course it could just be taking a while because of the holiday season, hope thats all it is.


 
Its legal to be in possesion of Steroids in Canada as long as you can prove you have no intent to sell, how ever purchasing steroids is also ilegal. My Friend is also waiting for a shipment me and him ordered before the bust hope it comes in..


----------



## wowwow (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow Gym Rat. You pm me , call me a dooshbag and take Rep from me. Whatever man.....this isn't a gossip forum and you had no facts. People get busted everyday for juice you're dude could have got hit for many reasons. For all we know he could've been one of those loud mouth dudes at the gym who talked about it to the wrong person. Oh and as far as de-repping me it doesn't matter. I'm 6'4 and 285 lbs and bench 465.  I have alot to offer the forum and anyone who reads my original post can see who was really being the doosh.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 17, 2010)

boomerjones said:


> Are steroids "legal" in Canada for personal use? I ordered my first cycle off of genxxl late november, half of it came but nothing has come since the bust. It was enough for me and my buddy so slightly more than "personal use", no letter or anything but starting to get nervous... most of my packages should have arrived by now. Of course it could just be taking a while because of the holiday season, hope thats all it is.



It's my understanding that it is legal to posses in Canada, but not legal to make or buy.  I believe Built had said so a while back.


/V


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

I dont care where you live gears are Federally governed and are a classed drug....that being said I seem to remember seeing something about them being rescheduled to a "dangerous substance" vs a "controlled substance". Youre still gonna get arrested if you get caught with it but first time offence youll prob walk on. However IF you guys are smart youll clean house and IF "they" show up they cant do shit. Anyone coulda used ur name,anyone coulda shoved a package in your mailbox. If somethin comes leave it there and stay alert and use your head to relocate said package. Just my opinoin.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 17, 2010)

Thats the only reason i like living in the UK


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Thats the only reason i like living in the UK


Ya I bet thats nice! Cant have guns bust all the gear you want trade off. I miss BD gears.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 17, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> And some of you thinking you need "x" amount vials/pills you are completely wrong it's sad. Possession of steroids is POSSESSION there's no set amount you have to have to get busted.



There is also intent to distribute....and that is a far more difficult charge to battle.  There are so many loop holes for the FDA or the DEA to get what they want and to have it stick.  If they want to get you...they can and will.  

There are many ways to protect yourself, but you got to do some legwork and cover all your basis.  Work with those who you trust.  I'd rather work with a healthy micro lab that is domestic, rather than some giant Walmart UGL located in Eastern Europe or Asia.  I get my gear from my doctor and local pharmacy.


/V


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 17, 2010)

wowwow said:


> Wow Gym Rat. You pm me , call me a dooshbag and take Rep from me. Whatever man.....this isn't a gossip forum and you had no facts. People get busted everyday for juice you're dude could have got hit for many reasons. For all we know he could've been one of those loud mouth dudes at the gym who talked about it to the wrong person. Oh and as far as de-repping me it doesn't matter. I'm 6'4 and 285 lbs and bench 465.  I have alot to offer the forum and anyone who reads my original post can see who was really being the doosh.



It isn't gossip. It's a close friend.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 17, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> It isn't gossip. It's a close friend.



He just mad you put him in the Red zone.


----------



## ATyler (Dec 17, 2010)

wowwow said:


> Wow Gym Rat. You pm me , call me a dooshbag and take Rep from me. Whatever man.....this isn't a gossip forum and you had no facts. People get busted everyday for juice you're dude could have got hit for many reasons. For all we know he could've been one of those loud mouth dudes at the gym who talked about it to the wrong person. Oh and as far as de-repping me it doesn't matter. I'm 6'4 and 285 lbs and bench 465. I have alot to offer the forum and anyone who reads my original post can see who was really being the doosh.


 
Ha ha douche??


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

Intent to distribute is a far more serious offense. The maximum jail time for simple possession is up to one year and a $2,500 fine. You get popped for intent to distribute and the max is five years with up to a $250,000 fine. These are the guidelines for first offenses. 2nd and 3rd offenses the punishment goes up exponentially.


----------



## brandon123 (Dec 17, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Wow.
> 
> I have had a seizure letter some time ago.
> I tossed everything due to being scared, and I never had a knock on the door.
> Looking back I should have gave that to someone to hold onto....lol


 Should have just hid it in your attic.....


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 17, 2010)

brandon123 said:


> Should have just hid it in your attic.....


 
HAHA! No kiddin'.... why didn't he keep his toys in your attic???


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 17, 2010)

So he is being held for steroids. That is all we know. Did the cheese go to his house and do a controlled delivery? Or did he have some on him run a red light and get pulled over and the cheese get him that way? Something makes me think it is the latter if it was a small amount.

Maybe the cheese seized Genx's computers and everyone that had an order left to ship is getting controlled deliveries.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 17, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> So he is being held for steroids. That is all we know. Did the cheese go to his house and do a controlled delivery? Or did he have some on him run a red light and get pulled over and the cheese get him that way? Something makes me think it is the latter if it was a small amount.


 
The latter makes the most sense. It will be interesting to see the final outcome and all the details.


----------



## Big Dawg (Dec 17, 2010)

> There are many ways to protect yourself, but you got to do some legwork and cover all your basis. Work with those who you trust. I'd rather work with a healthy micro lab that is domestic, rather than some giant Walmart UGL located in Eastern Europe or Asia. I get my gear from my doctor and local pharmacy.


Amen too that!!! Between local Dr. and an online HRT clinic I do just fine. A bit more pricey but that script that comes with it, is way worth the extra cash. Now keep in mind my selection is limited but it gets the job done.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 17, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> So he is being held for steroids. That is all we know. Did the cheese go to his house and do a controlled delivery? Or did he have some on him run a red light and get pulled over and the cheese get him that way? Something makes me think it is the latter if it was a small amount.
> 
> Maybe the cheese seized Genx's computers and everyone that had an order left to ship is getting controlled deliveries.



From the little info I have (keep in mind he's in jail, so I can't speak to him directly) but he got the package, left it outside on the porch and later that night the cops came with a search warrant. 

I have no idea if they found anything else and the gf had no idea what was going on.


----------



## bigdv (Dec 17, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I can confirm that a friend of mine was arrested tonight as his girlfriend told me. Part of his shipments made it in, the other didn't and I guess it was caught and they decided to bust him. I looked in the newspaper online, nothing yet but he's in a very small town i'm not sure if it'll even be printed.
> 
> I'll keep you guys updated if I can (for his protection) but it was a axio order and a VERY small order. Be very careful guys.


 

the only thing you can confirm for us is that you like licking assholes thats confirmed already thanks for bogus bust


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

bigdv said:


> the only thing you can confirm for us is that you like licking assholes thats confirmed already thanks for bogus bust



There's no need for smart ass remarks like that. The OP is just trying to help us by sharing info. He may or many not have all the details so let's just wait and see what happens. I'd rather he give us any info on his friend so we are aware of what's going on with another buyer than to be surprised when they come to your door with a warrant and find your gear in the attic. Let's try to be a little courteous to the OP. His intentions are good and he is just trying to help/inform us. Just saying brothas. We are all one community of gear users and should assist each other in difficult times.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> There's no need for smart ass remarks like that. The OP is just trying to help us by sharing info. He may or many not have all the details so let's just wait and see what happens. I'd rather he give us any info on his friend so we are aware of what's going on with another buyer than to be surprised when they come to your door with a warrant and find your gear in the attic. Let's try to be a little courteous to the OP. His intentions are good and he is just trying to help/inform us. Just saying brothas. We are all one community of gear users and should assist each other in difficult times.


Ya for real I dont even like gymrat but I think his intentions are well ment despite his overactive shit talkin lets try to keep this thread BS free bro's


----------



## bigdv (Dec 17, 2010)

which is y he got put in his place cause all he does is talk smack uttering useless garbage to everyone who makes a comment this board is supposed to be for educating and helping each other but instead its a bunch of nobodys with nothin else to do but talk smartass shit and to think ole boy finally put in his place and got banned for it  that guy don't even need to be here but hey i see he's actually trying to talk something important now instead of BS


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 17, 2010)

I think we've all agreed to put the bullshit aside and get back to helping eachother out in regards to bodybuilding.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> I think we've all agreed to put the bullshit aside and get back to helping eachother out in regards to bodybuilding.



Amen brotha. That's why IMO this board is the best around. The other boards are so quick to flame and be jerks. I've been in many boards in the ten years I've researched aas and this one is top notch bc of the people here. We are a community. Let's treat others with a little respect.


----------



## muscle37 (Dec 17, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> It's my understanding that it is legal to posses in Canada, but not legal to make or buy. I believe Built had said so a while back.
> 
> 
> /V


 being that i live in the U.S. this doesnt pertain to me...but it is kind of confusing that its legal to posess in canada but not buy. dont you have to buy something in order to posses it? i guess u could have a prescription for it but thats legal anywhere....


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 17, 2010)

muscle37 said:


> being that i live in the U.S. this doesnt pertain to me...but it is kind of confusing that its legal to posess in canada but not buy. dont you have to buy something in order to posses it? i guess u could have a prescription for it but thats legal anywhere....



It is strange....oh, and you can also get fast acting insulin, OTC.  Perhaps Build can chime in and better explain.


/V


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 17, 2010)

bigdv,

You have 3 posts. Have been a member no more then 17 days. I think that speaks for itself.

I made this thread to make people aware. My friend is from such a small town that they don't even have a online newspaper which many of you then would never know about. It was to make people aware that a bust of axio products has happened. Maybe it's related to the bust of axio/genx maybe it was just bad luck for him. I didn't make it for people like you to come post useless crap, if you have nothing good to say then leave. Or can you not be the bigger man and walk away?

Put in my place, by who? You? No. My useless, trash talking posts? You really think after 600+ posts i'd still be here if all I did was piss people off? I make a smartass comment here and there when I'm either not sober or I think the post is completely retarded, but what person doesn't do that once and awhile. 

I really suggest you quit being such a tool and make yourself useful. There's a ton of good info on this board and it has helped me out a lot. If you want to continue to attempt to flame me, piss me off or whatever your doing it won't work. I won't respond to your posts as I certainly don't want to shit all over my thread or someone elses.

Bogus bust? Certainly not. I certainly would not want to freak people out or draw unwanted attention to this thread/forum there is some great people who run this forum.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

Good post ^^^


----------



## bigdv (Dec 17, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> I think we've all agreed to put the bullshit aside and get back to helping eachother out in regards to bodybuilding.


 
Oh now you wanna act like you got sense now! you and the other dark sqaud friends is exactly what i'm talking about oh but now you wanna change it lets be cool well alright this is my last statement fuk you and your dark friends 

i'm here to talk to real ass people with some education on things that matter  and now i'd like to thank those for doin so 
 thanks bigD


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 17, 2010)

bigdv said:


> Oh now you wanna act like you got sense now! you and the other dark sqaud friends is exactly what i'm talking about oh but now you wanna change it lets be cool well alright this is my last statement fuk you and your dark friends
> 
> i'm here to talk to real ass people with some education on things that matter and now i'd like to thank those for doin so
> thanks bigD


 
Your profile shows that you joined today.........today is also the day JDV was banned...... I'm guessing you are really JDV..... welcome back.


----------



## bigmac6969 (Dec 17, 2010)

Well i hope im in the clear i dont think any body would lie about this thers really no reason u no what i mean bros but hope we all stay cleaRR!!!!!


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

Who's JDV?


----------



## bigdv (Dec 17, 2010)

[


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 17, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Who's JDV?


 
JDV was the kid talking trash and making racial slurs on threads....he was banned. Now he's back for some reason.......


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 17, 2010)

I seriously doubt your friend was busted with links to AXIO being busted.

He probably just got busted.....

Truthfully, if you mark your packages as delivered your address/order is disregarded.  Most people have nothing to worry about.

If you are gonna post something as radical as this....then POST PROOF!  


This is just hearsay and nothing more.  

Hell, i could start a thread stating my buddy Dick just got busted!!  No one would know without PROOF!  I bet he just got caught with possession.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 17, 2010)

Woodrow1 said:


> I seriously doubt your friend was busted with links to AXIO being busted.
> 
> He probably just got busted.....
> 
> ...



You could, but then what do you gain from posting something like that?

I don't know how many times I'll have to say it BUT....

He's in a small town, they do NOT have online newspaper. Please explain to me how the fuck I will "prove" it? Go to his town, grab a newspaper? No, I have a life. I honestly don't care what you think, or what others think (whoever thinks i'm lying) If I can help one guy out, or make one person aware, then my job was complete. I didn't make this thread for "shits and giggles" because I gain absolutely nothing from posting bull shit.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 17, 2010)

Is this argument getting anywhere fellas.  Jesus Christ.  Let it go. This thread had a topic, a point. Can we move on. If you wanna have a pissing match start another thread somewhere else.


----------



## bigdv (Dec 17, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> JDV was the kid talking trash and making racial slurs on threads....he was banned. Now he's back for some reason.......


 
Kid? Son I'm grown man  and JDV was the guy that gymrat707 sent a message after negging his points for no reason whatso ever  the message stated this exactly  *XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*       and jdv responded 


now thats who jdv is 
by the way gymrat707 i don't need your psitive rep points so lets keep it at that and end it here


----------



## bigdv (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm done just remeber that message lets talk about something interesting now i agree


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 17, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> You could, but then what do you gain from posting something like that?
> 
> I don't know how many times I'll have to say it BUT....
> 
> He's in a small town, they do NOT have online newspaper. Please explain to me how the fuck I will "prove" it? Go to his town, grab a newspaper? No, I have a life. I honestly don't care what you think, or what others think (whoever thinks i'm lying) If I can help one guy out, or make one person aware, then my job was complete. I didn't make this thread for "shits and giggles" because I gain absolutely nothing from posting bull shit.




Not really trying to argue with you here, slick, but the fact is you have no proof to back your claims. Therefore your statement is nullified. 

Scan a copy of the newspaper, send a link, get a police report or something, but don't spread bullshit without proof.

I do not....absolutely DON'T believe you without proof.  I'm sure no one does.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 17, 2010)

Woodrow1 said:


> Not really trying to argue with you here, slick, but the fact is you have no proof to back your claims. Therefore your statement is nullified.
> 
> Scan a copy of the newspaper, send a link, get a police report or something, but don't spread bullshit without proof.
> 
> I do not....absolutely DON'T believe you without proof.  I'm sure no one does.


----------



## rockhardly (Dec 18, 2010)

woodrow1 said:


> not really trying to argue with you here, slick,



ok.  Then shut the fuck up!!


----------



## Life (Dec 18, 2010)

Its a fucking circle jerk in here. Grow the fuck up people.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 18, 2010)

Life said:


> Its a fucking circle jerk in here. Grow the fuck up people.



WORD! To yo momma and yo daddy and ya brotha!!!!


----------



## medic83 (Dec 18, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> From the little info I have (keep in mind he's in jail, so I can't speak to him directly) but he got the package, left it outside on the porch and later that night the cops came with a search warrant.
> 
> I have no idea if they found anything else and the gf had no idea what was going on.


 
Im not saying ur full of shit in anyway... Sorry to hear ur friend got pinched. But from this statement ( or what you kno thus far ) this sounds like he was being watched prior. Or someone he sells pizzas to got rolled and tattled. So they got a warrant. When searching, they found the "box". Im really not trying to beat a dead horse, but I gotta admit, this post did make me a little paranoid. Also wondering why he would leave it on his porch?? UPS dropped and he ignored the box?? 

Im not expecting anything in the mail but I do need to order more auto parts and am kinda worried about goin thru someone else. This whole shit fucks everything up. might just suck it up and try a small part order to see whats up.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 18, 2010)

There's a good post by a member here about what to do when you get your package, he followed it. My friend is a member here but for his safety and respect I won't post his username but he is a known member here.

I have no further details as I'm leaving for a trip and I don't want to bug his girl, but if I get updates while on my trip i'll post them up. I don't know what they are charging him for yet.


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 18, 2010)

Just play smart and buy 1-andro RX.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 18, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> Just play smart and buy 1-andro RX.



Or to be safer tell a doc you can't get it up anymore and your wife will leave you unless you get on the juice.


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 18, 2010)

guess im gonna have to try tht


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Guys, cut the racist bull shit out.  I'm growing tired of editing post after post, those of you involved with this horse shit need to grow up.  I don't want to erase threads and start banning people, but some of you are taking things a bit too far.  You guys know who you are, just cut it out.  Thanks.


/V


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 18, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> Yah exactly what you said bro.. Mine's in my Delt  .. I HIGHLY DOUBT this has anything to do with ANYTHING !!!! They arent going to BUST every single customer that has placed or is receiving an order !! Maybe Large scaled orders.. but 4 vials !? GIMME A BREAK !!! This is the most retarded-est thread I have ever seen!!
> 
> To top it off, 4 vials, yah maybe he'd get charged .. but arrested .. NOPE.. Just a summons to court !!
> 
> But Way to go on Starting a Forest Fire Bro


 Small towns are bored..that how they get more fed funding saying they have a roid or drug problem ..more money means new cars ect..just saying


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 18, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Guys, cut the racist bull shit out. I'm growing tired of editing post after post, those of you involved with this horse shit need to grow up. I don't want to erase threads and start banning people, but some of you are taking things a bit too far. You guys know who you are, just cut it out. Thanks.
> 
> 
> /V


 
Feel free to ban Bigdv, he was already banned under the name JDV.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 18, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> Small towns are bored..that how they get more fed funding saying they have a roid or drug problem ..more money means new cars ect..just saying



I agree. Which is why I said it may or may not be related to the latest bust. Being in a small town would make your chances of getting caught much higher then a big city.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 18, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I agree. Which is why I said it may or may not be related to the latest bust. Being in a small town would make your chances of getting caught much higher then a big city.


 i don't know any small town that doesn't want more fed money..just saying..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 18, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> Just play smart and buy 1-andro RX.


----------



## loploplop (Dec 18, 2010)

Hard to imagine that out of a supposed list of 190,000 addys that LE chooses to go after a guy with a few vials....even after the tons of addys LE had while posing as a source,AP, I never heard of any customers going down.

ORD was local and what 30-40 labs domestic got popped and the end users were left alone.

I don know the OP, maybe it happened but I highly doubt it was linked to what went down in greece and germany.

If your that worried empty the house and dont order or use.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 18, 2010)

loploplop said:


> Hard to imagine that out of a supposed list of 190,000 addys that LE chooses to go after a guy with a few vials....even after the tons of addys LE had while posing as a source,AP, I never heard of any customers going down.
> 
> ORD was local and what 30-40 labs domestic got popped and the end users were left alone.
> 
> ...




your address is shredded once marked as received.  So there is no way they have that many addresses.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 18, 2010)

Woodrow1 said:


> your address is shredded once marked as received. So there is no way they have that many addresses.


 
How do you know that for sure???


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 18, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> How do you know that for sure???



I don't know it "for sure", but hell you have to reenter the address every single time you make an order.  All of the information is deleted on our end in the system once you mark it as received.  I'm sure it deletes it on the other end also.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 19, 2010)

Woodrow1 said:


> I don't know it "for sure", but hell you have to reenter the address every single time you make an order.  All of the information is deleted on our end in the system once you mark it as received.  I'm sure it deletes it on the other end also.



"our end" are you implying your a genx rep?


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 19, 2010)

i don't know him as a rep....i think he just made a typing error


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 19, 2010)

I didn't think so either, I was just double checking.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 19, 2010)

From my understanding, once you confirm your order was packaged and received correctly, all personal info is shredded. Whether they actually do that or not is unknown. I would like to think that they did in fact shred your personal info to protect customers and themselves. GenX had top notch service and knew what they were doing. Well it appeared they took all precautions to be safe.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 19, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> "our end" are you implying your a genx rep?




no i'm not a rep.

I was referring to "our" end as "you and I".  As the customers.  

The information is deleted on our end once we mark it as received.  I'm sure it is deleted on Genx end also.

Read the last sentence....i said, "i'm sure it deletes on the other end also"...meaning genx end.


----------

